# New "high odour eliminating" underwear for those with FBO!



## Common Response

Hi all.

After being initially involved with discussion on the low FODMAP diet, I've been absent from this forum for some time.

I felt that I had served my purpose by getting the ball rolling and by posting a simple diet chart, but then thought others had more to contribute than I.

Personally diagnosed with Lactose & Fructose intolerance I adopted the low FODMAP diet and continue to eat this way.

My symptoms, particularly FBO, dramatically reduced, but I now find myself with 20% - 30% levels of intensity of FBO, instead of, out of control 70% - 80%.

Unfortunately even at 20%-30%, people I meet are initially engaging, but very soon become very distant once they detect FBO.
It's quite a blow to ones ego, as most quite quickly drop eye contact and quite dramatically begin to avoid you.

I've returned to the Forum today as I came across a new product developed in Japan which might help to change our lives.

*The Seiren Company have developed a range of underwear which neutralizes strong odours.*

*The technology was developed after they were contacted by a doctor who wanted something to disguise the smell emitted by sufferers of irritable bowel syndrome.*

Although not a cure, at last we can mix with others at school, in the work place and socially*,* without worrying about odor or about being rejected.

The online mail order store is Japanese.

As I don't read or speak Japanese, I'm now exploring whether they export.
I've asked my son who taught English in Japan if he can translate.
If I find more answers I'll share.

I post out of concern for the many hundreds out there who suffer daily as I do.

C R.

http://www.theage.co...1113-299zx.html

http://www.rakuten.co.jp/inodore/


----------



## westr

theres also shreddies available from the uk, they work a bit for a few hours, but then you need to wash them very carefully.


----------



## moor_91

hey CR

sorry to hear that low FODMAP has reduced its effectiveness for you. Someone got their rectal odor "cured" with low sulfur diet apparently. Makes sense because the odor of flatus and feces mostly comes from sulfur compounds. I wonder if the low FODMAP and low sulfur can be combined? I think of low FODMAP diet to reduce C & D and volume of intestinal gas produced. Odor comes from less than 1% of the intestinal gas total volume. Maybe low sulfur diet would address specifically odor, whereas low FODMAP addresses total volume of intestinal gasses produced & general IBS symptoms (remember that hydrogen and methane have symptom causing effects like D or pain).

I remember getting to a point with the low FODMAP diet where I had no bloating at all, and never noticed any gas...but odor was only reduced a bit.



> absorbing ceramic particles in the material fibres.




sounds like it is something different from the previous products which utilized activated carbon filters either as removable pads or built into the fabric itself. Agree with westr, these charcoal products work only for a short time. I remember one person even kept them in the airtight bag when not in use. Would be good if you had unlimited cash, but for the real world. What does work are a prair of tight laytex shorts. No odor, but v impractical. Not to mention like 5 squeeky mins to get into them in morning, or to arrange things in the bathroom when you need to pee during the day, but fear of making a rubber squeek =(

Please excuse my pessimism about these new products. I'll wait until I hear some good reviews...


----------



## Common Response

Hi M.

Thanks for the encouragement.

Even though diagnosed lactose and fructose intolerant I think the dynamics in my gut might include a combination of:
A range of additional intolerance issues, currently unknown/undiagnosable by medical science.
An element of habitual sphincter dilation maybe caused by long term anxiety.
Undigested foodstuff entering the large intestine and colon where it feeds an outgrowth of bacteria.
My view is that it's the waste product of bacterial outgrowth in the large intestines which produces the odor (similar to a poorly stacked compost heap).
For most, a robust gut digests and absorbs most sugars/carbohydrates well before the large intestine.
For those with a compromised gut, undigested food continues, offering a food source for a flurishing outgrowth of bacteria within the large intestine, each with its own waste characteristics.

Doesn't low FODMAP, maybe with the exception of meat, eliminate sulphur sources?

The 'eliminate' list includes cabbage, cauliflour, brussel sprouts, asparagus, brocolli, artichoke, fennel, garlic, onion, chickory, legumes, okra, and leek.

The high tech underwear is brand new purpose built technology.

Definitely may have issues, but worth a road test.
I'll be giving them a go when I'm able to get past the Japanese Online Store.

My son reports that they currently come in size LL only in grey, dark grey or black, and sell for 3200 Yen or about $40 -$44.00.
There's also a ladies panty style.

I'd use shreddies if I was 70% - 80% FBO but I don't think they're up to what we need.

We need 100% odor free to be accepted by others.

It's not just fecal odor, but includes an odor propelled by the characteriastics of bacterial waste.
That's why it's so strange to people who detect it on us.



moor_91 said:


> hey CR
> 
> sorry to hear that low FODMAP has reduced its effectiveness for you. Someone got their rectal odor "cured" with low sulfur diet apparently. Makes sense because the odor of flatus and feces mostly comes from sulfur compounds. I wonder if the low FODMAP and low sulfur can be combined? I think of low FODMAP diet to reduce C & D and volume of intestinal gas produced. Odor comes from less than 1% of the intestinal gas total volume. Maybe low sulfur diet would address specifically odor, whereas low FODMAP addresses total volume of intestinal gasses produced & general IBS symptoms (remember that hydrogen and methane have symptom causing effects like D or pain).
> 
> I remember getting to a point with the low FODMAP diet where I had no bloating at all, and never noticed any gas...but odor was only reduced a bit.
> 
> [/size][/font][/color]
> 
> sounds like it is something different from the previous products which utilized activated carbon filters either as removable pads or built into the fabric itself. Agree with westr, these charcoal products work only for a short time. I remember one person even kept them in the airtight bag when not in use. Would be good if you had unlimited cash, but for the real world. What does work are a prair of tight laytex shorts. No odor, but v impractical. Not to mention like 5 squeeky mins to get into them in morning, or to arrange things in the bathroom when you need to pee during the day, but fear of making a rubber squeek =(
> 
> Please excuse my pessimism about these new products. I'll wait until I hear some good reviews...


----------



## moor_91

Common Response said:


> A range of additional intolerance issues, currently unknown/undiagnosable by medical science.


I think this really depends on how much we are willing to learn. Practically, many patients are mismangaged my medicine, through ignorance of their doctors. Medical knowledge is so huge that it is impossible for any one person to know a tiny fraction of it. Its just so much easier and cheaper for a general practitioner to diagnose "IBS" with no investigations and prescribe antidepressants than to find out the truth. After a few years of this, I realized that most doctors are just going to waste your time or fob you off. No-one else has the motivation to research and cure your own case, because i. they haven't experienced it themselves and so think you are over-reacting and ii. they are possibly arrogant and think they don't need to learn anything more.



> An element of habitual sphincter dilation maybe caused by long term anxiety.


there is a condition recognized where acute anxiety can cause diarrhea, but I have not read anything so far that says there is relaxation of the sphincters in response to anxiety. Clearly gut motility is effected if D can result form anxiety, so maybe this is the case and no-one has bothered to research it yet



> Undigested foodstuff entering the large intestine and colon where it feeds an outgrowth of bacteria.


Pimmentel's book talked about undigested food residues, which didn't make a huge amount of sense. Gut bacteria are normally in the large intestine (aka colon), but they can overgrow into small intestine (small bowel). The majority of absorption normally happens in the small intestine, but the things that the body's digestive enzymes can't digest pass into the large intestine for the bacteria to work on for a while. Then some more can be absorbed, but not as much as in small intestine. Most of what enters the large intestine is going to be food for bacteria. He described a "low reside" diet in his book, aiming to limit the amount of food residues that are available to bacteria. Basically its a bit like the low FODMAP, reducing the amount of food available for bacteria to ferment. Only eating things that are easily absorbed early on in the small bowel without needing bacterial breakdown. Hence SIBO symptoms of tiredness, and craving for carbohydrates. TO put it simply, the bacteria have entered the part of the gut where we normally absorb the majority of our nutrients, and now they compete for the food we eat, whereas normally the near sterile small bowel gives us "a first bite at the pie". As a result, there is less energy available to the host (tiredness).To compensate, there is a drive to consume more food for energy.



> My view is that it's the waste product of bacterial outgrowth in the large intestines which produces the odor (similar to a poorly stacked compost heap).


As I said above, most odor from flatus and feces comes from volatile sulfur compounds. Normally less than 1 % of the intestinal gasses produced are odorous, rest is odorless like hydrogen, methane, nitrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen. Maybe a dysbiosis confined to the colon, or SIBO could be such that a greater proportion of the fermentation occurring produces VSC.



> For most, a robust gut digests and absorbs most sugars/carbohydrates well before the large intestine.
> For those with a compromised gut, undigested food continues, offering a food source for a flurishing outgrowth of bacteria within the large intestine, each with its own waste characteristics.


when you say compromised, you mean digestive enzyme deficiencies? e.g. in your case lactase/fructase



> Doesn't low FODMAP, maybe with the exception of meat, eliminate sulphur sources?


 yes I think the diets are pretty similar, I will post some of the links I found. Actually I think the similarities between the low FODMAP and a low sulfur diet explain why low FODMAP is partially effective at reducing odor, but there is no evidence for this. Yeah meat protein usually has high sulfur. Sulfur is a lot of foods and is dangerous to cut out completely (methionine is essential amino acid). Its high in random things though, like mineral water.



> We need 100% odor free to be accepted by others.


I disagree, many people smell from bad breath or smoking or body odor a bit. You can smell them when they sit next ot you public transport. These look like normal people, and I think it is generally acceptable to smell a bit even though I am sure their work colleagues laugh at them a bit. Its about reducing the odor to what is socially acceptable. The problem is how able you are to deal with odor problem. I'm sure many people could have dealt with this issue more calmly and efficiently than me, and not let it take over their life like I have. I think it is about how well adjusted you are and how much social support you have to help you cope.



> It's not just fecal odor, but includes an odor propelled by the characteristics of bacterial waste.
> That's why it's so strange to people who detect it on us.


bacterial waste from the gut = fecal odor. Its why feces smells. Having said this, on occasions, people said "he smells more like hes got an infection than anything" but these were rare occasions, usually, just recognize it as fecal odor. The humnan nose is pretty good at recognizing the cause of an odor. If people are telling you you smell like feces, it makes sense to look at the components of the characteristic fecal odor. This has now been shown to be primarily the VSCs methyl mercaptan, hydrogen sulfide, dimethyl sulfide, and other VSC.

anyway, please post if you or anyone else end up getting hold of this product to assess.


----------



## Common Response

moor_91 said:


> anyway, please post if you or anyone else end up getting hold of this product to assess.


Will definitely report.

One thing which I'm mindful of.

Not being as sensitive to detecting the strength of my own odor, as others do, how do I guage their effectiveness?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Something unrelated to the above argument, is there any progress on translating the website at all?


----------



## moor_91

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Something unrelated to the above argument, is there any progress on translating the website at all?




google translate isn't that helpful on this page




> Ceramics on the surface of nano-level, countless small holes at the atomic level is open and confined odor components.





> [background=rgb(201, 215, 241)]I also changed to a component that does not smell the odor component reacts with the metal ions. [/background]Both by the action of this powerful performance deodorant.



does anyone know someone who speaks Japanese?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

moor_91 said:


> [/font][/size]
> 
> google translate isn't that helpful on this page


yeah that was the first thing i tried with google chrome. Doesn't work


----------



## moor_91

someone posted this link in the flatulence/gas section of these forums.

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/11/12/breakthrough-deodorizing-underwear-can-make-your-farts-silent-and-not-deadly-also-eliminates-an-array-of-body-odors-fast/

I think is related


----------



## AIRPLANE

I did see some of these on Ebay but they sounded like they were all very large sizes. They did say that you could contact them for other sizes. It would be nice to find a link that gave sizes in U.S. measurements so some of us could easily order them. They seem to look more like normal underwear compared to other ones that didn't work. I tried Flat-D inserts (even if they had worked they were too small to even begin to provide adequate coverage). I also paid quite a bit for another brand- don't think it was Shreddies- and they didn't fit me at all- the legs were supertight but the rest of the garment was way too big and they were so flimsy- almost like paper- that I know they wouldn't have done any good even if they had fit.

There seem to be quite a few news articles about these so hopefully they will become more readily available here- although I know that it can be hard to tell if something works unless you have someone who you can confide in and will help you out as far as letting you know if they work. I often can only 'feel' when I have an issue although there are some occasions where I can also detect it myself in which case it's pretty bad! And it definitely can take over your life- like a virtual prison.


----------



## Common Response

I like the final paragraph of the article which goes:

_" we would like to salute the good professor for his hard work and Seiren for taking a chance on a revolutionary idea that may usher us all into a brave new odor free world - a world where we may all enjoy bean burritos without fear of persecution._ "

They are on EBay @ $75, although selling much cheaper on the Japanese website ($45.00) instead.

Maybe the difference is in the shipping (free shipping @ $75.00, but @ $45 there is an unknown shipping fee).

http://www.ebay.com....=item416e8ba642

http://www.ebay.com....=item416e5e0c2a

Only Size LL at the moment.

At those prices, I'm waiting for the smaller sizes to become available.
For men = waist 94cm - 104 cm

For women = waist 89 cm - 99 cm, hip 77 cm - 85 cm.


----------



## moor_91

> "First it giveth, then it taketh away"


I am not thankful for this product. If it was not for advertising, driving social evolution, then people who smelt bad would not be such outcasts in the first place.

Go watch monkeys in the zoo, happily throwing feces at each other. Other mammals often eat feces. Aversion to odor is a human phenomena, and not a result of evolution, but social evolution. The research states that we are repelled by bad odor because the object could be a source of infection. This is bull, what applies to monkeys applies to human instinct. We can thank hundreds of years of companies pushing concepts like it is bad to have any smell at all, and the current society is the result. It is all about money, now they can make money off people's induced drive not to smell, a drive which they themselves created.


----------



## jhonball

they are idiots................ why they don't have S sizes?????????? do i have to eat more to have one? lol


----------



## westr

japanese sizes are way smaller than us/uk. i have a xxl shirt from korea that fits like a m/l, they have similar builds them lot.


----------



## Common Response

westr said:


> japanese sizes are way smaller than us/uk. i have a xxl shirt from korea that fits like a m/l, they have similar builds them lot.


You can use the measurements supplied (waist 94cm - 104 cm) to work out whether they'll suit you.

For me the waste size is far too big.

Just use a conversion calculator if you relate to inches.


----------



## Common Response

You're correct to an extent M.
There is much social conditioning, and lots of money to be made on perfumes, deoderants and the like, but my understanding is that your illustration relates to the normal range of odors.

Although it can be said that sufferers of IBS related FBO and related Odors fall within the range of human beings, a significant majority most likely suffer as a result of physical dysfunction of the digestive system and/or related organs. As such I don't believe living with such chronic and continuous FBO, LG, and/or incontinence is normal.

These days, I observe how those I encounter react.
Naturally eveyone is different, but I've noticed common responses (hence my forum name) from many.

I've also noticed that the majority who react, go into an automatic look of disbelief and immediately disengage.
This common automatic response suggests to me a function of the reptilian part of our brain.
Our reptilian brain doesn't assess and analyse, but reacts very quickly to given situations.

Believe it or not, and I was very suprised, I've also observed myself react in exactly the same way.
On each occasion I had difficulty controlling my unease and desire to disengage.
Thinking: "_Hey, I suffer daily from the same thing and mentally seek understanding and acceptance from others, but here I am acting strangely with this person." _

Whether it's a primitive/primordial response which causes a group to reject those who are different, and indirectly removes one from the future gene pool or not I don't know.
My experience has been that the FBO LG odors many of us suffer from differ considerably to normal flatulence.
An obvious difference, apart from the severity, is that it's continuous and chronic (no where to escape).
I suspect there is also an element due to the characteristics of rampant anearobic bacteria which is a key difference.

Given the social and work related ostracism sufferers experience as a result of the common responses they are subject to, unfortunately products such as the odor eliminating underwear will have their place.

Let's just hope that these particular ones perform to expectations and remain functional after many washes.
In the absence of a cure, many of us have waited years for such a product.



moor_91 said:


> I am not thankful for this product. If it was not for advertising, driving social evolution, then people who smelt bad would not be such outcasts in the first place.
> 
> Go watch monkeys in the zoo, happily throwing feces at each other. Other mammals often eat feces. Aversion to odor is a human phenomena, and not a result of evolution, but social evolution. The research states that we are repelled by bad odor because the object could be a source of infection. This is bull, what applies to monkeys applies to human instinct. We can thank hundreds of years of companies pushing concepts like it is bad to have any smell at all, and the current society is the result. It is all about money, now they can make money off people's induced drive not to smell, a drive which they themselves created.


----------



## AIRPLANE

> An obvious difference, apart from the severity, is that it's continuous and chronic (no where to escape).
> I suspect there is also an element due to the characteristics of rampant anearobic bacteria which is a key difference.
> 
> Given the social and work related ostracism sufferers experience as a result of the common responses they are subject to, unfortunately products such as the odor eliminating underwear will have their place.
> 
> Let's just hope that these particular ones perform to expectations and remain functional after many washes.
> In the absence of a cure, many of us have waited years for such a product.


Yes, this is something that is very frustrating about this issue. Too many doctors want to lump everyone together with generalized statements like 'But everybody passes gas' when a patient goes to them for help. There definitely is a difference in people who have functional digestive issues when it comes to type of gas, frequency, volume and/or ability to control it. I especially get very tired of people like Dr. Oz when he scolds audience members for attempting to hold gas in. He obviously is not part of the real world. And unlike him, most of us have the sense and discipline not to indulge in foods like lentils (he even ate them the night before his colonoscopy whereas I didn't eat anything the night before mine- per instructions). While yes, foods like beans, broccoli and the like may be good for preventing colon cancer, the stress that the increase in resulting symptoms cause probably offsets any benefit that eating such foods might have. I think that stress is the worst thing when it comes to any physical ailment and should be avoided at all costs when possible.

I do think it is true though that society has become way too intolerant when it comes to 'normal' body odors. I have sensitive skin and trying to find products that are truly fragrance-free can be a challenge. It is like we are suppose to smell the way industry decides we should and anything 'natural' is repulsive.


----------



## moor_91

I don't know who dr Oz is, but they sound like a retard. Never listen to celebrity Drs. They are ego driven idiots, everything they say is probably scripted by real Drs.

if you are interested in manipulation of consumers by companies, I watched a documentary years ago charting the rise of femine hygiene products. Often this was directly about creating fears about odor. It was really shocking when they played some commercials from the sixties, creating fears that were not there before. These companies litrallu sat at a table and planned how to create a new Market for their new range if products. it's really bad just toque profit and subject people to unnatural and possibly harmful chemicals


----------



## Common Response

Latest information:

The odor eliminating underwear is now available in the Size L on the Japanese website.

http://www.rakuten.co.jp/inodore/

I'm now now investigating shipping costs, but each pair sells for around $40.

They say that in their tests, the odor eliminating effects will last for no less than 100 washes.
They must be washed after each wear.
There's no special washing procedure, and using fabric softener is fine but a clothes dryer should not be used.


----------



## moor_91

the website gives %ge odor reductions of H2S and indole. You can forget about indole for a start, that is not the problem. The problem is H2S and methyl mercaptan, and then other VSC to lesser extents. Why didn't they post any odor reduction stat for MM...is it because it only works on H2S or because it was not that high...

I wonder if this product will be similar to our experience with other products designed to eliminate flatus odor... Things like shreddies, undertec and flat d all work a little bit, but then they become ineffective after a few hours. WIth washing, soon the minor reduction is gone completely. These products might work for people who have the odd bad smelling fart, but not for cases of continuous rectal odor.


----------



## Common Response

The way I'm feeling at the moment, my monetary loss is outweighed by the possible success.

Having said that, I'd hate to waft around thinking I'm safe when the opposite is the case.

Shipping from the Japanese site is as follows:

The commodity is sent by using EMS.

EMS delivery fee is as follows.
-----------------------------------------------
~300g / JP1500yen
~500g / JP1800yen
~600g / JP2000yen
~700g / JP2200yen
-----------------------------------------------
<Goods weight>
*Boxer briefs --- about 130g/piece
(Weight in a bag etc. are added to others.)

so you can get two for 7900en - which is about AUD$92.

I'll find out if there is any information from the Japanese site about methyl mercaptan.



moor_91 said:


> the website gives %ge odor reductions of H2S and indole. You can forget about indole for a start, that is not the problem. The problem is H2S and methyl mercaptan, and then other VSC to lesser extents. Why didn't they post any odor reduction stat for MM...is it because it only works on H2S or because it was not that high...
> 
> I wonder if this product will be similar to our experience with other products designed to eliminate flatus odor... Things like shreddies, undertec and flat d all work a little bit, but then they become ineffective after a few hours. WIth washing, soon the minor reduction is gone completely. These products might work for people who have the odd bad smelling fart, but not for cases of continuous rectal odor.


----------



## Common Response

We posed the question to the Japanese distributors.

_Does this product (odor removing underpants) remove methyl mercaptan odor?_

Answer:

"Although methyl mercaptan removes,
Speed and a deodorization rate are not so high as hydrogen sulfide.

The evaluation result of our company "Methyl Mercaptan":
It is after 2-hour progress the initial concentration of 8 ppm, and is 50% or less of a deodorization rate. "

We don't know exactly what they're saying but it seems that their methyl mercaptan deodorizing capability is less the 50%.

I've asked for further clarification.

Are they worth buying/using if they can only reduce methyl mercaptan odors by less than 40%?

Also in doubt is the level of methyl mercaptan it can handle (8 ppm, is this low or average)?

I'll report further.



moor_91 said:


> the website gives %ge odor reductions of H2S and indole. You can forget about indole for a start, that is not the problem. The problem is H2S and methyl mercaptan, and then other VSC to lesser extents. Why didn't they post any odor reduction stat for MM...is it because it only works on H2S or because it was not that high...
> 
> I wonder if this product will be similar to our experience with other products designed to eliminate flatus odor... Things like shreddies, undertec and flat d all work a little bit, but then they become ineffective after a few hours. WIth washing, soon the minor reduction is gone completely. These products might work for people who have the odd bad smelling fart, but not for cases of continuous rectal odor.


----------



## girlleastlikelyto

I'm new to this forum, I have suffered with this condition (LG) off and on for the last 3 years. Up until 3 weeks ago believed I was finally rid of the curse. Not so apparently. To try and get through my days of working in a close office environment without the obvious comments and glares, i purchased these In desperation. Will report back as soon as they arrive.


----------



## jhonball

girlleastlikelyto said:


> I'm new to this forum, I have suffered with this condition (LG) off and on for the last 3 years. Up until 3 weeks ago believed I was finally rid of the curse. Not so apparently. To try and get through my days of working in a close office environment without the obvious comments and glares, i purchased these In desperation. Will report back as soon as they arrive.


as soos as possible tell us if they worth or not. please


----------



## Common Response

girlleastlikelyto said:


> I'm new to this forum, I have suffered with this condition (LG) off and on for the last 3 years. Up until 3 weeks ago believed I was finally rid of the curse. Not so apparently. To try and get through my days of working in a close office environment without the obvious comments and glares, i purchased these In desperation. Will report back as soon as they arrive.


Great G L L T.

I'll be taking the plunge shortly also.

If it turns out only partial protection, atleast reducing severity will be something.
Used in conjunction with a low FODMAP diet and soon low Sulphur diet, it might help get us over the line and reduce our stress and torment.

Lower mental stress itself should also eventually kick in and assist in improving our digestion to some extent.

I'm looking forward to your road test.


----------



## girlleastlikelyto

Common Response said:


> Great G L L T.
> 
> I'll be taking the plunge shortly also.
> 
> If it turns out only partial protection, atleast reducing severity will be something.
> Used in conjunction with a low FODMAP diet and soon low Sulphur diet, it might help get us over the line and reduce our stress and torment.
> 
> Lower mental stress itself should also eventually kick in and assist in improving our digestion to some extent.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your road test.


Well I may be waiting a while, despite paying the ems shipping costs they have sent it standard post....2-4.
weeks.

Getting in the car every morning and venturing to work not knowing how my own body is going to behave is certainly stressful. I have been on a water fast for the last 3 days just to try and get by. Unfortunately not having any luck with other brands, shreddies etc, I don't hold out much hope for these.

Fingers crossed for us all hey. It's nice to be able to chat about this embarrassing condition, I really can't bear the thought of bringing it up with family or friends.

Will keep u posted.


----------



## Common Response

Take care G.

I fast for air travel finding an empty gut assists greatly, but you can easily run yourself down fasting for long periods.
Three days without any food intake can leave you vulnerable.

For an energy source whilst fasting I recommend glucose tablets or glucose powder diluted in water.

Glucose is the simplest of the sugar molecules and is usually completely absorbed into the blood stream via the stomach.

As such it doesn't reach the intestines, as do many FODMAPS, and therefore doesn't become a food source for nasty intestinal anearobic bacteria.

As its readily absorbed it needs to be taken every 15 - 30 minutes in order to provide a constant energy source.



girlleastlikelyto said:


> Getting in the car every morning and venturing to work not knowing how my own body is going to behave is certainly stressful. I have been on a water fast for the last 3 days just to try and get by. Unfortunately not having any luck with other brands, shreddies etc, I don't hold out much hope for these.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all hey. It's nice to be able to chat about this embarrassing condition, I really can't bear the thought of bringing it up with family or friends.
> 
> Will keep u posted.


----------



## desprate

Hi common response..need lil help me getting married in 2 months but struggling with this curse talked 2 my family but they dont believe me and dont wanna listen any more..i talked 2 my fiance she said that i dont smell bad at all it's all in my head i'm thinking 2 much but when i see around than it's totaly diff story ppl coverin there nose,coughin,sneezin and rubbin there nose but as soon i ask them do they feel any bad smell coming from me they tell me straight no it's nothin just they scratch nose cauz it was itchi i asked all of my friends but they dont agree at all they all swear on GOD that i dont smell bad and they dont smell anything bad at all..y is this happening the worst is when i'v 2 travel out of states for abt 14 hrs flight damn..lot of reactions..i'v tried under-tech underwear but not of any use still get those ugly looks like ppl look at me with strange looks like i'm well dressed and have very good personality but y the hack this guy smell so bad that wht i think.. plzz help me don't wanna get embarrassed during wedding cermony i'll be very thankfull....
GOD bless..


----------



## jhonball

desprate said:


> Hi common response..need lil help me getting married in 2 months but struggling with this curse talked 2 my family but they dont believe me and dont wanna listen any more..i talked 2 my fiance she said that i dont smell bad at all it's all in my head i'm thinking 2 much but when i see around than it's totaly diff story ppl coverin there nose,coughin,sneezin and rubbin there nose but as soon i ask them do they feel any bad smell coming from me they tell me straight no it's nothin just they scratch nose cauz it was itchi i asked all of my friends but they dont agree at all they all swear on GOD that i dont smell bad and they dont smell anything bad at all..y is this happening the worst is when i'v 2 travel out of states for abt 14 hrs flight damn..lot of reactions..i'v tried under-tech underwear but not of any use still get those ugly looks like ppl look at me with strange looks like i'm well dressed and have very good personality but y the hack this guy smell so bad that wht i think.. plzz help me don't wanna get embarrassed during wedding cermony i'll be very thankfull....
> GOD bless..


do you fart?


----------



## desprate

wht kind of question is this every body does..but the thing is the reaction i get is with out passing gas and ppl say stuff like some body need 2 wash there back or did some 1 poop in there pant's but i know that i did'nt do any thing that is what i don't understand


----------



## tinh

Do you know anyone in Japan that could buy some and send them over?


----------



## Common Response

Hi D.

Sorry to hear of your experience.

If I can help you, I'll need to know a little more about yourself and your history, in particular your health status, diet, weight, bowel issues, age and how long you've suffered from your condition.

In terms of your odor I've had the same experience and for 45 years.
Some detect an odor others can't.

My theory is that some have an ability to better detect odors than others.
Also, I found some need to get closer to you, but once they detect it, you'll quickly know by their reaction.
Once this happens, as the odor is particularly unpleasant, they'll be looking for it when they see you again and they may pre empt a glare or other reaction.
Also, if you've suffered from what we call FBO you probably will often not be able to gauge if you're offending or how intense it might be.
I've had times, just after showering where I've felt ok, but have soon after offended considerably.
Also you can't tell how bad it is by how you're feeling in the bowel area.
The odor, probably methyl mercaptan and other compounds, tends to hang around, and doesn't seem to wash off easily.
Kind of like the characteristicis of some dog poo (hard to remove and quite smelly).

It's a real problem.
We offend but don't know how badly.
Worrying about it might cause you to be in an anxiety/fear state which can cause subtle anal dilation making you offend even more.

People who have been in a room with a bad odor for some time eventually no longer detect it.
Your financee's olfactory cells might be saturated with the smell so she doesn't notice it as much as someone new coming into contact with you.

Have you been tested for food intolerances?
Are you regular?
Have you been dianosed with any specific bowel issues?

Would like to hear from you.

C R.



desprate said:


> Hi common response..need lil help me getting married in 2 months but struggling with this curse talked 2 my family but they dont believe me and dont wanna listen any more..i talked 2 my fiance she said that i dont smell bad at all it's all in my head i'm thinking 2 much but when i see around than it's totaly diff story ppl coverin there nose,coughin,sneezin and rubbin there nose but as soon i ask them do they feel any bad smell coming from me they tell me straight no it's nothin just they scratch nose cauz it was itchi i asked all of my friends but they dont agree at all they all swear on GOD that i dont smell bad and they dont smell anything bad at all..y is this happening the worst is when i'v 2 travel out of states for abt 14 hrs flight damn..lot of reactions..i'v tried under-tech underwear but not of any use still get those ugly looks like ppl look at me with strange looks like i'm well dressed and have very good personality but y the hack this guy smell so bad that wht i think.. plzz help me don't wanna get embarrassed during wedding cermony i'll be very thankfull....
> GOD bless..


----------



## purica

It can be shipped international on their website. Go to rakuten English website: 
http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?pf=&pt=&f=0&fs=0&vm=2&sm=0&st=&tl=0&k=Deoest

I bought one and just received it. It looks like the regular underwear, not sure if it will work.


----------



## Common Response

The underwear is currently sold out.

There must be millions out there living with bowel issues.



purica said:


> It can be shipped international on their website. Go to rakuten English website:
> http://global.rakute...=&tl=0&k=Deoest
> 
> I bought one and just received it. It looks like the regular underwear, not sure if it will work.


----------



## Beet

Hi All,

The buzz is spreading. I saw an article about these in an Aussie paper yesterday. I wonder how many of these people have FBO/LG like us?

Has anyone been lucky enough to try these out yet?

Beetx


----------



## girlleastlikelyto

purica said:


> It can be shipped international on their website. Go to rakuten English website:
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?pf=&pt=&f=0&fs=0&vm=2&sm=0&st=&tl=0&k=Deoest
> 
> I bought one and just received it. It looks like the regular underwear, not sure if it will work.


Hi Purica,

Any joy with these? What's the verdict?


----------



## desprate

Hi C.R....
thax for ur reply..my history..suffering with this curse since almost 13 yrs now..i remem when it started it was all of a sudden a burning smell i was sittin in my room and i smelled something was burning i looked around and did'n saw anything burning than i came outside of my room and still no clue was really freaked out than after a while it was some garbage kind of smell and still no clue but the smell was for abt some seconds and gone i was thinking wht the hell was that than i thought may be it's my imagination..but the thing was nobody else could smell it and in my collage there was no reactions i asked few of my friends when ever i smelled same burning or garbage kind of smell but no body admitted or reacted but soon almost a month after i was noticing that ppl start reacting same holding there nose or rubbing and clearing there throats so then i start panicking..ppl were looking at me strangely but i never asked any one in the begining but when i started my 1st job in subway food store ppl were reacting a bit but my co-workers did'nt reacted i asked them but they said no nothing if we do we will let u know..well but few jobs i got comments from co-workers also like on my face u smell funky or did u took a shower today and so on u know..i was very very bad with my diet i eat lot of junk food in the begining like diet soda..cookies..dounuts..burgers..chocolates all those fancy stuff no real food and i was'nt drinking water at all may be 1 cup of water in a month may be for abt 4 yrs or so..now my eating habbits are like breakfast in the morning with wheat bread with butter and 1 cup of tea and i dont eat all day and in dinner i eat mixed veggies cooked in coconut oil and some spices in it with wheat bread and after that i drink 1 cup of green tea that's my diet and the strange thing happened 1 day i was at my work and there was a very nice smell like cake baking smell and every body was looking around who is baking thank GOD it was a coffee shop but still everything was already baked and that was fresh baked smell i doubt that it's me but did'n ask any 1..that was really weird..and other thing is when ever i have an urge to pass stool i start getting fecal odor which start seeping out the rectum..before i can hold it for a long time but never smelled but now i do and after bowel movement i take shower and wash frequently but still have odor and it increases..i dont know why because after evacuating still i have the urge that something is inside so to get satisfied i use my finger to take the stool out which get stuck in rectum and i wash my rectum from inside until it's clear cause i have lot of mucus inside the rectum also so i wash it till it's all clear but still i smell of feces i dont know wht to do..i smell stronger after urination also i dont know why..i wash my penis with soap and water still can't figure out..plzz help me out my family dont believe me..my friends also say it's nothing..i'm lucky my family love me a lot and i'm the eldest of all and have lot's of responsibility..my brothers they say if we will smell something we will be the 1st to take u to doc and let u know u have this issue and we are always with u don't worry it's nothing like that..i told them i can't get married cause of this prob cause lot's of ppl will come in the wedding ceremony and i'll embarrass u and my self but they don't believe me and i'm engaged since 2 yrs and my fiance family want this wedding to be done as soon as possible..now plzz tell me wht to do..any diet plan..remedy..any suggestion..i'll be very thankful 2 u all..sorry for such a detail note..waiting for ur reply..
GOD bless..


----------



## Common Response

Hi D.

Assuming you are healthy in all other respects and don't have any food intolerances, just by what you've written I'd say your diet, even since improving, isn't really the best.

Our bodies can only tolerate incorrect diet for so long.

Your digestive system is now reflecting many years of neglect.

The intestinal system in healthy subjects contains a balanced population of bacteria which aid in digestion and healthy elimination.

Years of poor diet can encourage an unhealthy balance of bacteria in the gut.
Once established, undesirable bacteria, feeding on undigested food will result in undesirable waste.
This can result in poor stool formation, constipation, diarrhea, and odor.

Basically, when we chew poorly and eat an unbalanced diet over refined and high in sugars, and lacking in a balance soluble and insoluble fibre, large amounts of undigested food end up in the lower small intestines and colon where it will feed proliferating colonies poorly balanced bacteria. Their waste is what is causing your symptoms. Bacteria is normal to have in the lower small intestines and large intestines but in those who eat poorly this population gets out of hand.In healthy people most of the food has been properly digested and absorbed leaving mainly waste entering the large intestine.

The only way to restore your digestive system is through strict proper diet, chewing your food mindfully, regular exercise, abstaining from recreational drugs, minimal alcohol, no smoking, and relaxation/meditation exercises.

It can take years to restore your gut flora.

We are talking about a fundamental change in how you live.
This may be relatively easy to start but extremely difficult to maintain.
We are creatures of habit and with all the junk food so readily available you've been set up to fail.

If you can rise above all of this and start the first day of your new life, you can turn things around.

I recommend:

1. Completely alter your diet. The low FODMAP diet chart is a good start.

http://www.ibsgroup....ur-convenience/

2. Exercise regularly.

3. Drink plenty of water.

4. Refrain from drugs, and minimise alcohol intake.

5. Practice relaxation techniques (yoga, meditation).

6. Avoid junk and processed foods.

7. No smoking.

In terms of diet, avoid processed foods. Unless you were present when it was made, you don't know what went into it. For this reason mince, processed and sausage style meats should be eliminated, no more cakes, pastries and confectionaries, no soda/coke, preferably no products made with flour. Cut back on coffee and reduce sugar intake. Watch which fruits you eat and limit your daily sugar intake. Try to prepare things with whole foods.

This is difficult to do, but if you're dedicated you can start to read some of the threads on low FODMAP recipes and begin to establish regular meals which you can prepare and enjoy.

A low FODMAP diet of natural foods, chewed well will reduce the amount of undigested food hitting the colon and eventually reduce the anearobic bacterial population which has been thriving.

One could say you worked hard and getting to where you are.
You now have to work equally hard to get back to where you were.

What are your thoughts?



desprate said:


> Hi C.R....
> thax for ur reply..my history..suffering with this curse since almost 13 yrs now..i remem when it started it was all of a sudden a burning smell i was sittin in my room and i smelled something was burning i looked around and did'n saw anything burning than i came outside of my room and still no clue was really freaked out than after a while it was some garbage kind of smell and still no clue but the smell was for abt some seconds and gone i was thinking wht the hell was that than i thought may be it's my imagination..but the thing was nobody else could smell it and in my collage there was no reactions i asked few of my friends when ever i smelled same burning or garbage kind of smell but no body admitted or reacted but soon almost a month after i was noticing that ppl start reacting same holding there nose or rubbing and clearing there throats so then i start panicking..ppl were looking at me strangely but i never asked any one in the begining but when i started my 1st job in subway food store ppl were reacting a bit but my co-workers did'nt reacted i asked them but they said no nothing if we do we will let u know..well but few jobs i got comments from co-workers also like on my face u smell funky or did u took a shower today and so on u know..i was very very bad with my diet i eat lot of junk food in the begining like diet soda..cookies..dounuts..burgers..chocolates all those fancy stuff no real food and i was'nt drinking water at all may be 1 cup of water in a month may be for abt 4 yrs or so..now my eating habbits are like breakfast in the morning with wheat bread with butter and 1 cup of tea and i dont eat all day and in dinner i eat mixed veggies cooked in coconut oil and some spices in it with wheat bread and after that i drink 1 cup of green tea that's my diet and the strange thing happened 1 day i was at my work and there was a very nice smell like cake baking smell and every body was looking around who is baking thank GOD it was a coffee shop but still everything was already baked and that was fresh baked smell i doubt that it's me but did'n ask any 1..that was really weird..and other thing is when ever i have an urge to pass stool i start getting fecal odor which start seeping out the rectum..before i can hold it for a long time but never smelled but now i do and after bowel movement i take shower and wash frequently but still have odor and it increases..i dont know why because after evacuating still i have the urge that something is inside so to get satisfied i use my finger to take the stool out which get stuck in rectum and i wash my rectum from inside until it's clear cause i have lot of mucus inside the rectum also so i wash it till it's all clear but still i smell of feces i dont know wht to do..i smell stronger after urination also i dont know why..i wash my penis with soap and water still can't figure out..plzz help me out my family dont believe me..my friends also say it's nothing..i'm lucky my family love me a lot and i'm the eldest of all and have lot's of responsibility..my brothers they say if we will smell something we will be the 1st to take u to doc and let u know u have this issue and we are always with u don't worry it's nothing like that..i told them i can't get married cause of this prob cause lot's of ppl will come in the wedding ceremony and i'll embarrass u and my self but they don't believe me and i'm engaged since 2 yrs and my fiance family want this wedding to be done as soon as possible..now plzz tell me wht to do..any diet plan..remedy..any suggestion..i'll be very thankful 2 u all..sorry for such a detail note..waiting for ur reply..
> GOD bless..


----------



## jhonball

anyone who tried these $$$$$$in underwears?


----------



## Common Response

desprate said:


> .i smell stronger after urination also i dont know why..i wash my penis with soap and water still can't figure out..


Organs such as the small and large intestines, rectum, prostate, bladder and other organs compete for space within your internal cavity.

A full bladder can place pressure on the large intestines and rectum especially if the intestines are already enlarged or distended due to constipation and poor regularity.

Emptying your bladder may relieve pressure and cause movement in your bowel.

This could explain the increase in odor you experience.

I'd avoid frequent washing of the penis glans with soap.

The acidity of most soaps can affect the delicate balance of bacteria present which can lead to unpleasant odor.

If you're frequently washing your penis, I would use a soap free neutral Ph wash.

These come in pump action bottles and can be found in most drug stores.
I use Alpha Keri Wash which is a dry skin care suitable for babies and those with delicate skin.
This and other similar products are ideal for cleaning your penis without altering the Ph balance.

Other causes of penile odor could be due to urinary/bladder and/or prostate infections, or due to constant urine being present due to an enlarged prostate.
If you have a urinary infection, this possibility can be eliminated with a simple urine test.
A digital examination will confirm if you have an enlarged prostate.

Unless you have symptoms other than the odor, I'd start by eliminating the soap.


----------



## purica

I don't think it's working much. I still got reactions from others. It's more like the psychological comfort. If people buy this for 100% smell free, it's not the solution in my case. I have tried shreddies, undertec... this one is better than those... If you have spare money to waste, buy this as your regular underwear.


----------



## desprate

Hi C.R.....
thax for ur reply and suggestion..i'll try not to use soap and will get the urine test..other thing is i have a problem of bed wetting and after that the odor increases i don't know why..can u plzz explain i'll be really thankful 2 u..thax dear..
GOD bless..

Hi Purica..i'm sorry that this underwear did'nt work 4 u as u wish but 1 day we all will find a cure (GOD willing)..can u plzz tell me if they have in small size and how much is the cost price and it's website in english thax and goodluck..
GOD bless..


----------



## purica

They have small size, it costs me $40dollars plus shipping cost.

Find a link In English: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/inodore/item/idp0000/
This is not the one I bought, more expensive but seems much 'stronger'.


----------



## Common Response

desprate said:


> i'll try not to use soap and will get the urine test..other thing is i have a problem of bed wetting and after that the odor increases i don't know why..can u plzz explain i'll be really thankful 2 u..thax dear..


Can I ask a little more background?

How old are you?

What do you think is causing the bed wetting?

How long has this been happening?

Do you drink alcohol and coffee?

Are there any other symptoms?

What is your gender (sex)?

Regards your rear odor, you really need to completely overhaul your diet.
I found bread was a major problem, not only slowing movement along the intestines, but causing constipation and increased odor.
I replaced whaet with rice in my diet.


----------



## Common Response

Hi P.

Yours seem completely different to the product being sold at the site I'm looking at.

I'm wondering if the pair you bought use a different deodorizing process?

Is it possible you can give a little more detail about your expience?

What is your FBO background?

How would you rate your FBO odor problem out of 10?

Any other information you could add.

thanks.

C R.



purica said:


> They have small size, it costs me $40dollars plus shipping cost.
> 
> Find a link In English: http://global.rakute...e/item/idp0000/
> This is not the one I bought, more expensive but seems much 'stronger'.


----------



## purica

Common Response said:


> Hi P.
> 
> Yours seem completely different to the product being sold at the site I'm looking at.
> 
> I'm wondering if the pair you bought use a different deodorizing process?
> 
> Is it possible you can give a little more detail about your expience?
> 
> What is your FBO background?
> 
> How would you rate your FBO odor problem out of 10?
> 
> Any other information you could add.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> C R.


No, it's from the site. This is the one I bought, see the link below. my credit card charged me $40 dollars, not the amount appeared on the site. I think they are designed for the general public, healthy people. I don't think it works well on me because it can't completely kill the Odor. 
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/inodore/item/idl01/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en

I have Leaky gas. Started after a period of unhealthy diet, junk food, barely drinking water. If rate my problem out of 10, I would say 3/4 after having restricted diet.


----------



## Common Response

purica said:


> No, it's from the site. This is the one I bought, see the link below. my credit card charged me $40 dollars, not the amount appeared on the site. I think they are designed for the general public, healthy people. I don't think it works well on me because it can't completely kill the Odor.
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/inodore/item/idl01/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
> 
> I have Leaky gas. Started after a period of unhealthy diet, junk food, barely drinking water. If rate my problem out of 10, I would say 3/4 after having restricted diet.


Sorry to hear.

Which diet are you on?

It seems that something has taken over since you returned to a healthy diet.

My theory would be:


Gut flora populated with poor bacterial balance (difficult to restore).
Entrenched digestive system behavior (your system has learned a new way to operate and this is supported by psychological auto response/anxiety/conditioning).

Most here are sick and tired of claims of cure and the underwear might end up being a dead end for us, but perhaps the Symprove probiotic might be a chance for overcoming the entrenched bacteria.

It's claimed to withstand the acid environment in the stomach and upper digestive tract, and arrive fully intact into the lower areas where it can begin to take over.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159017-cure-from-londons-kings-hospital-uk/

The only thing I know which can help you overcome your systems new behavior is to tighten up on the diet, drink plenty of water, exercise regularly and practice meditation/yoga/relaxation.

The regular meditation might help you to become aware of the subconscious subtle conditioning you've adopted (fear/anxiety/stress triggered by social/environmental situations) and allow you to replace it with a deeply relaxed state.

Good luck on your path to health.

PS: My son headed for Toronto to live there for a year or two.

After a short time he became overwhelmed with the pace of the place and ended up settling in Ottawa where he said things were more relaxed.


----------



## desprate

Common Response said:


> Can I ask a little more background?
> 
> How old are you?
> 34
> What do you think is causing the bed wetting?
> i dont masterbate because it seems odor is worse after that i think there is uniray problem i donno
> How long has this been happening?
> now it's not that much if i eat something heavy or lil fried than it happens
> Do you drink alcohol and coffee?
> i drink tea with milk
> Are there any other symptoms?
> i have bb also before there was no issue but abt 3 months ago it started but ppl tell me they dont feel any bad smell from my mouth but i'm afraid cauz some ppl offer me gum and when ever i talk they start rubbin there nose but when i ask some1 they say no i dont have bad breath
> What is your gender (sex)?
> male
> Regards your rear odor, you really need to completely overhaul your diet.
> I found bread was a major problem, not only slowing movement along the intestines, but causing constipation and increased odor.
> I replaced whaet with rice in my diet.


please guide me with diet plan cauz i have only 1 month 2 get married and where i'm now it's hard 2 find gluten free food plzz help me out..many thax

GOD bless..


----------



## Common Response

desprate said:


> please guide me with diet plan cauz i have only 1 month 2 get married and where i'm now it's hard 2 find gluten free food plzz help me out..many thax
> 
> GOD bless..


You must change your mindset D.

Focusing on your deadline (wedding in one month) you're creating enormous stress.

This is an auto response loop.

1. Focus on deadline.

2. Visualise great embarrasment and disaster.

3. Trigger chemical and physical and mental reactions in your body.

4. Worsen your condition.

You have to let go.

Stop being attached to a possible future which might or might not happen.

Start living in the present.

Forget about your deadline.

Start living in the present and focus on your whole life.

Here is the diet chart.

It may not be the total answer but it should reduce your guts load.

It reduced my digestive systems load from 80-90% out of control don't want to live, to a 20-30% tolerable level.

For those who are intolerant of many foods, it's not the gluten that's the issue.

For this reason you're far better off eliminating all wheat products, gluten free or not.

Change your carbohydrate source to things such as rice and others.

Wheat is one of western mans scourges, being a main ingredient in most overly processed junk foods which lead to obesity and ill health.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/

Basically, in many of us, our digestive system fails to digest and absorb many foods.

These foods then continue to travel down our intestines where they become a food source for large populations of bacteria.

It's the waste of this bacterai which causes diarrhea constipation and odor in our waste.

Bacteria is normal in our digestive systems, but when out of balance we end up with not so nice symptoms.

Low FODMAP diet removes the foods we are most likely not to be able to tolerate/absorb.

It's not overnight but with anything, one should stick to their plan religiously.

Long term you should work towards a diagnosis of your condition.

Seek out the "gas tests" for lactose intolerance and fructose malabsorption.

If positive then the low FODMAP diet will should be a significant part of your treatment.

The other thing is that, regardless of how you smell, let go.

No one ever died of odor.

Our problem is our attachment to self.

We don't want to be known as the one who smells.

We must become comfortable with ourselves.

How others see us is up to them.

By the way, alcohol is on the no list for low FODMAP, but for those who must, clear spirits such as Vodka is permissable in small amounts.

Freshly squeezed orange juice (skip commercial juices) is an acceptable fruit.

Reduce your stress on the day with a couple of Vodkas dliuted with half an orange (juiced) and water or soda water.

Very refreshing and it will temporarily sever your "auto response" situation.

Eventually aim for your long term balance.

If you ruined your digestion through lifestyle and diet you should be able to restore it.

1. Diet.

2. Regular Exercise.

3. Deep relaxation.

4. Refrain from ilicit drugs.

5. Think positively.

6. Meditate.

You are uniquely gifted with a powerful reason to do the above.

Most will live their conditioned lives overeating, lazing around, locked into their lifes habits and how they see the world.

You have a condition which can be the impetus to change your whole life.

I'm personally thankful as it's allowed me to think differently about life.

All you need now do is to overcome your ingrained habits and embrace your new life.


----------



## 999help

edit - lots of good advice above, i'l leave this here anyway

Desprate, try low sugar, plenty of probiotics, corn snacks I find are ok, maybe try avoiding certain meat. Avoid bananas like the bubonic plague (i'm not sure if the partcular bananas i ate were contaminated or whether they contain substrates for bacteria or what but they made it worse)..a bit of *exercise* a few days prior is important for well formed stools and better functionality... do you get much exercise? if not, try going for a decent walk up a hill or something tomorrow or more often and note any differences a few days or so -whatever the colonic transit time is - later.

Has anyone tried these ridiculous ''sexy latex shorts'? http://www.bedroompleasures.co.uk/sex-toys/Sexy-Lingerie.108/Latex-Clothing.110/Sharon-Sloane-Latex-Bermuda-Shorts.7871.html maybe if they're worn over the underwear things it might help?


----------



## Common Response

999help said:


> edit - lots of good advice above, i'l leave this here anyway
> 
> Desprate, try low sugar, plenty of probiotics, corn snacks I find are ok, maybe try avoiding certain meat. Avoid bananas like the bubonic plague (i'm not sure if the partcular bananas i ate were contaminated or whether they contain substrates for bacteria or what but they made it worse)..a bit of *exercise* a few days prior is important for well formed stools and better functionality... do you get much exercise? if not, try going for a decent walk up a hill or something tomorrow or more often and note any differences a few days or so -whatever the colonic transit time is - later.
> 
> Has anyone tried these ridiculous ''sexy latex shorts'? http://www.bedroompleasures.co.uk/sex-toys/Sexy-Lingerie.108/Latex-Clothing.110/Sharon-Sloane-Latex-Bermuda-Shorts.7871.html maybe if they're worn over the underwear things it might help?


Hi triple nine.

Probionics are definately worth considering, especially if ones intestinal bacterial flora is out of balance.

The cause can be due to many things, not least due to over prescription of anti biotics.

The rubber underwear, if they seal around the legs and waist look like they could block off any odors, although they may turn out to be a little on the sweaty side on a warm day.

Deninately worth experimenting with.

I'm interested in your experience regarding certain foods.

Those who have fructose malabsorption really should avoid corn syrup as this is very high in fructose.

Corn syrup is found in many seemingly safe foods such as U.S. Corn Flakes.

Also, although there is no known test, many who have fructose malabsorption are most likely intolerant of polyols.

Sweet corn is a polyol and should be eliminated on a low FODMAP diet until an elimination test can be performed.

Although individuals may have specific issues bananas in small amounts are permissable on low FODMAP diet.

The reason for this is that bananas contain glucose in greater amount than fructose.

When fruit which contains greater amounts of glucose vs fructose intolerance/malabsorption is less severe.

Cavendish bananas are recommended but avoid them when they are over ripened.

Perhaps it's your overal diet/food combinations which cause your intolerance of bananas?

I know that when my FBO/IBS was raging pretty much all foods were an issue to me.

After living strictly low FODMAP l found previous foods which were an issue became symptom free once my guts load had been reduced.


----------



## desprate

Common Response said:


> You must change your mindset D.
> 
> Focusing on your deadline (wedding in one month) you're creating enormous stress.
> 
> This is an auto response loop.
> 
> 1. Focus on deadline.
> 
> 2. Visualise great embarrasment and disaster.
> 
> 3. Trigger chemical and physical and mental reactions in your body.
> 
> 4. Worsen your condition.
> 
> You have to let go.
> 
> Stop being attached to a possible future which might or might not happen.
> 
> Start living in the present.
> 
> Forget about your deadline.
> 
> Start living in the present and focus on your whole life.
> 
> Here is the diet chart.
> 
> It may not be the total answer but it should reduce your guts load.
> 
> It reduced my digestive systems load from 80-90% out of control don't want to live, to a 20-30% tolerable level.
> 
> For those who are intolerant of many foods, it's not the gluten that's the issue.
> 
> For this reason you're far better off eliminating all wheat products, gluten free or not.
> 
> Change your carbohydrate source to things such as rice and others.
> 
> Wheat is one of western mans scourges, being a main ingredient in most overly processed junk foods which lead to obesity and ill health.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/
> 
> Basically, in many of us, our digestive system fails to digest and absorb many foods.
> 
> These foods then continue to travel down our intestines where they become a food source for large populations of bacteria.
> 
> It's the waste of this bacterai which causes diarrhea constipation and odor in our waste.
> 
> Bacteria is normal in our digestive systems, but when out of balance we end up with not so nice symptoms.
> 
> Low FODMAP diet removes the foods we are most likely not to be able to tolerate/absorb.
> 
> It's not overnight but with anything, one should stick to their plan religiously.
> 
> Long term you should work towards a diagnosis of your condition.
> 
> Seek out the "gas tests" for lactose intolerance and fructose malabsorption.
> 
> If positive then the low FODMAP diet will should be a significant part of your treatment.
> 
> The other thing is that, regardless of how you smell, let go.
> 
> No one ever died of odor.
> 
> Our problem is our attachment to self.
> 
> We don't want to be known as the one who smells.
> 
> We must become comfortable with ourselves.
> 
> How others see us is up to them.
> 
> By the way, alcohol is on the no list for low FODMAP, but for those who must, clear spirits such as Vodka is permissable in small amounts.
> 
> Freshly squeezed orange juice (skip commercial juices) is an acceptable fruit.
> 
> Reduce your stress on the day with a couple of Vodkas dliuted with half an orange (juiced) and water or soda water.
> 
> Very refreshing and it will temporarily sever your "auto response" situation.
> 
> Eventually aim for your long term balance.
> 
> If you ruined your digestion through lifestyle and diet you should be able to restore it.
> 
> 1. Diet.
> 
> 2. Regular Exercise.
> 
> 3. Deep relaxation.
> 
> 4. Refrain from ilicit drugs.
> 
> 5. Think positively.
> 
> 6. Meditate.
> 
> You are uniquely gifted with a powerful reason to do the above.
> 
> Most will live their conditioned lives overeating, lazing around, locked into their lifes habits and how they see the world.
> 
> You have a condition which can be the impetus to change your whole life.
> 
> I'm personally thankful as it's allowed me to think differently about life.
> 
> All you need now do is to overcome your ingrained habits and embrace your new life.


Dear C.R..thax for ur kind words and ur support i'll definitely follow on ur diet plan and will let u know in few dayz thax again..one more thing i'm workin out and taking serious mass to gain weight..i'm under weight (115 lb)..do u know is there any gluten free protien shakes?thax again..takecare..

GOD bless u..


----------



## desprate

999help said:


> edit - lots of good advice above, i'l leave this here anyway
> 
> Desprate, try low sugar, plenty of probiotics, corn snacks I find are ok, maybe try avoiding certain meat. Avoid bananas like the bubonic plague (i'm not sure if the partcular bananas i ate were contaminated or whether they contain substrates for bacteria or what but they made it worse)..a bit of *exercise* a few days prior is important for well formed stools and better functionality... do you get much exercise? if not, try going for a decent walk up a hill or something tomorrow or more often and note any differences a few days or so -whatever the colonic transit time is - later.
> 
> Has anyone tried these ridiculous ''sexy latex shorts'? http://www.bedroompleasures.co.uk/sex-toys/Sexy-Lingerie.108/Latex-Clothing.110/Sharon-Sloane-Latex-Bermuda-Shorts.7871.html maybe if they're worn over the underwear things it might help?


Hi 999help..

thax for ur advice i'll definitely stop consuming sugar and u are rite after eating banana my condition get worse..and i'm working out also and yea exercise make my body sweat and after sweating my body odor get little less and after that i take warm shower and i feel better..but the thing is my family and my friends dont b'lieve me they say if it was real we are the first one take u to doctor and get u checked..when ever i see ppl rubbing there nose or poking there nose or clearing there throat i tell my brother he sayz it's human nature and if the smell is for real than why i dont feel it and i also go with him to gym and showed him ppl doing the same nose thing still he denies..i dont know how to convince him..i can't figure out is this the smell which is causing there nose rub or it's an allergy symptom..i'll be waiting for ur reply..thax dear..

GOD bless u..


----------



## Common Response

desprate said:


> Dear C.R..thax for ur kind words and ur support i'll definitely follow on ur diet plan and will let u know in few dayz thax again..one more thing i'm workin out and taking serious mass to gain weight..i'm under weight (115 lb)..do u know is there any gluten free protien shakes?thax again..takecare..
> 
> GOD bless u..


I'd personally avoid any food or protein supplements which aren't natural.

None of us have any idea what these supplements might contain, despite the manufacturers claims on the label.

If I was wanting to bulk up for weights I'd include the following in my diet.

Fresh chicken.

Beef, lamb, pork (avoid manufactured sausage, mince & hams).

Fish, but in particular tuna & salmon (Tuna in the small tins in olive oil is best).

Eggs.

If you're into getting your protein from shakes then try tthe following:

Rice milk.

One or two raw eggs.

Three tablespoons of blueberries or strawberries, or blackberries, or raspberries.

Place in vitamiser.

Inlcude atleast one small tin of tuna in olive oil into your diet each day.

I buy 30 - 50 cans when they're on special and start each day eating tuna on steamed rice.

PS: Don't go overboard with weight/muscle mass. This can end up being an ego trip.

Much better to focus on cardio/vascular - fitness/endurance - trim/low fat body rather than ironman/wrestler look.

Weights are very good but treadmill/cycle/swimming, stomach crunches, push ups and general stretching are equally if not more important.

Basically, a good diet for you would be to eat natural, fresh whole foods high in color which are self prepared from the low FODMAP diet list.

Avoid like the plague anything that most food company produces (processed ) with the exception of natural whole foods.

Eating processed crap is placing your life/digestion into anothers hands.

To overcome your problem you need to be in charge.


----------



## Common Response

Some are better at smelling/detecting odors than others.

In ideal conditions some will be able to smell you from across the street, while others might have to place their nose right up to you to detect something.

Once they detect you, if you regulalrly come in contact with them, they'll be looking for it (conditioned).

If you do have FBO your brother is probably descensitized to it.

Do you smell yourself?



desprate said:


> Hi 999help..
> 
> thax for ur advice i'll definitely stop consuming sugar and u are rite after eating banana my condition get worse..and i'm working out also and yea exercise make my body sweat and after sweating my body odor get little less and after that i take warm shower and i feel better..but the thing is my family and my friends dont b'lieve me they say if it was real we are the first one take u to doctor and get u checked..when ever i see ppl rubbing there nose or poking there nose or clearing there throat i tell my brother he sayz it's human nature and if the smell is for real than why i dont feel it and i also go with him to gym and showed him ppl doing the same nose thing still he denies..i dont know how to convince him..i can't figure out is this the smell which is causing there nose rub or it's an allergy symptom..i'll be waiting for ur reply..thax dear..
> 
> GOD bless u..


----------



## westr

i was thinking maybe fbo is transported by vapour, and so you would need to be in a dry environment like a well maintained office or school to smell it. maybe in a humid less maintained room like a living room, you woulnt smell it.


----------



## desprate

Common Response said:


> Some are better at smelling/detecting odors than others.
> 
> In ideal conditions some will be able to smell you from across the street, while others might have to place their nose right up to you to detect something.
> 
> Once they detect you, if you regulalrly come in contact with them, they'll be looking for it (conditioned).
> 
> If you do have FBO your brother is probably descensitized to it.
> 
> Do you smell yourself?
> 
> HI C.R...hope u r doing fine..well my brother can't smell wether i'm with him or i'm coming from usa 2 dubai..u know my flight time is abt 14 hr's and i live in connecticut and i'v 2 take a bus from there 2 jfk N.Y. airport then have 2 be at airport 3 hr's earlier than the flight i hate traveling but have 2 do it.. i see lot's of ppl on airport and on the plane react 2 my smell..but the thing i dont understand is when ever i ask the strangers they first look at me and tell me it's nothin like that u r getting paranoid.. i dont know but there looks tell me some other story and one other thing i dont understand is ppl dont step back from me and just rub there nose or clear there throats.. i dont understand this if it's some kind of allergic reaction..may b they dont feel bad smell just allergic 2 us..or it's through our breath.. wht do u think? waitin 4 ur reply..thax
> 
> GOD bless u all.


----------



## Common Response

I'm puzzled by it as you are.

Some don't notice.

Some notice, but won't tell you they have.

Some notice and react straight away (become distant, or react physically).

Some people are genetically better at smelling things than others.

They have a very acute sense of smell allowing them to pick up odors others miss.

Also some of your friends might be suffering from milder form of what you have.

More than 33% of people have bowel/digestive problems. This problem is huge.

If your brother/friends have similar but far less severe issues they probably put it down as being normal. After all who's to say what normal is.

their sense of smell has already been dulled from their own condition which could mask yours from their nose.

A dude at my work carries a fecal odor from time to time.

He interacts closely to me and never shows any issue with me.

This is my theory.

My other theory is that due to the reactions and comments based over many years (I'm 58), I'm convinced that the odor is due to the reaction of our emission with other gases in the air.

The odor people notice will often fill a room when the gas we expel mixes with other gases to create a peculiar burning smell mixed with a fecal odor.

Those who pick it up might or might not associate it with you, other than they detect it when you are there.

Does this make sense?

When I travel overseas l prep myself by completely emptying my digestive tract.

I used to use the same stuff which is prescribed for a colonoscopy.

These days l just stop eating solids for two days prior to flying.

If I'm tempted to eat, I just visualize being couped up in a plane for many hours with FBO. It works well to keep me on the plan.

Two full days prior to flying my diet will consist of soup made of chicken and/or vegetable stock.

I make a stock by boiling a chicken carcass (After boiling, remove the carcass, and skim the fat off after it's cooled).

I also make a stock with salt, carrots, & celery stalks.

I find drinking 3 - 5 glasses of water first thing in the morning for those two days helps to get a bowel motion through which helps to clear the gut.

Over the two days I drink plenty of water, have lots of soup and also have light juices (jug of water with juice from one orange).

On the day of the flight I keep a couple of packets of glucose tablets.

Glucose is the simplest of the sugar molecules and is readily absorbed from the stomach directly into the blood stream.

It will give you energy, but as it's absorbed very quickly you need to suck on a tablet every 15 minutes.

It works very well for me.

I order the low lactose meal and will eat on the plane towards the end of the flight.

This restores my energy levels and usually is not a problem because it'll probably take six hours or longer before it reaches the other end.

Maybe you can use this technique for your wedding.



desprate said:


> Common Response said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are better at smelling/detecting odors than others.
> 
> In ideal conditions some will be able to smell you from across the street, while others might have to place their nose right up to you to detect something.
> 
> Once they detect you, if you regulalrly come in contact with them, they'll be looking for it (conditioned).
> 
> If you do have FBO your brother is probably descensitized to it.
> 
> Do you smell yourself?
> 
> HI C.R...hope u r doing fine..well my brother can't smell wether i'm with him or i'm coming from usa 2 dubai..u know my flight time is abt 14 hr's and i live in connecticut and i'v 2 take a bus from there 2 jfk N.Y. airport then have 2 be at airport 3 hr's earlier than the flight i hate traveling but have 2 do it.. i see lot's of ppl on airport and on the plane react 2 my smell..but the thing i dont understand is when ever i ask the strangers they first look at me and tell me it's nothin like that u r getting paranoid.. i dont know but there looks tell me some other story and one other thing i dont understand is ppl dont step back from me and just rub there nose or clear there throats.. i dont understand this if it's some kind of allergic reaction..may b they dont feel bad smell just allergic 2 us..or it's through our breath.. wht do u think? waitin 4 ur reply..thax
> 
> GOD bless u all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Common Response

My Odor Eliminating underwear finally arrived this afternoon.

My son, who speaks Japanese, ordered them for me (3 pairs of black Size M @ 3,200 yen each with 1,500 yen total shipping).

Don't know what it'll be when this is converted into $'s.

Anyway, they arrived not too soon as I'm starting a new role at my work which will involve working at close quarters with a new team.

I'll report when I've had a chance to evaluate them.

NB: Australian Quaranteen/Customs opened the packaging.

Quote: X Ray machine detected item/s of quarantine concern.

It must have been the special crystals in the fabric.


----------



## Common Response

Well anyway.

Today was my first day in the new odor eliminators.

Firstly the styling is top notch for these Y front boxers which I chose in size M black.

If dating, you'll definitely get the thumbs up from your squeeze.

Including shipping, three pairs came to AUS$118

I've seen standard "name brand" boxers go for $20 - $25 each.

Started a new position this morning at the new start time of 5.00am.

Not a good start as my gut was sluggish and elimination was not complete (a bad omen for the day).

I arrived at work, where I was required to work at close quarters with new colleagues.

I was a bit tense, but thought, "Hey, I'm wearing these hi tech Jap creations, relax, trust them, I'll be OK".

Well, I didn't get one unusual look, cough, or glare all day.

It was a heavy duty day and I got through it very well.

One thing I noticed was, whether they worked well or not, I was more relaxed.

Being relaxed and comfortable made a huge difference to my day.

I suspect, when I'm nervous and apprehensive, and just tense when experiencing negative encounters, this is accompanied with involuntary anal dilation.

Very subtle and unnoticeable, but enough to cause the FBO.

My theory is that anxiety can trigger anal dilation which magnifies our problem.

Going through the day with confidence short circuits this.

After my shift I headed for the gym for a great work out, still wearing the eliminators.

After changing, I took a whiff of the outer trousers which I had worn all day and I didn't notice anything unusual or offensive.

After my workout I also put the eliminators through a sniff test (in the dressing room) and I couldn't detect any odors.

It seems anything smelly which comes in contact with the fabric is broken down into non offensive compounds.

I should add:


I diet on low FODMAP.
I work out regularly.
No drugs and minimal alcohol.
No smoking.
Relaxation exercises.

I'm going to hand wash these puppies with natural soap and dry them out of direct sunlight to get the maximum life out of them.

Still too early to crow, but I'm much calmer at the moment.

Will continue to report.


----------



## westr

@common response, if you werent wearing these panties would you be able to smell something on your ordinary underwear at the end of the day? its just i never can and it makes me think if i smell of shit all day then i should be able to.


----------



## Common Response

westr said:


> @common response, if you werent wearing these panties would you be able to smell something on your ordinary underwear at the end of the day? its just i never can and it makes me think if i smell of shit all day then i should be able to.


This is a strange one.

I don't smell what you've described but there is an odor.

Whatever the odor is, it's strange.

Probably not sh*t, but an odor from the waste material from bacterial waste/undigested foodstuffs infused in the waste.

Prior to wearing the new pants, I'm aware of odor from my trousers, odor from my car seat and generally from the car interior.

Since, odor from these is very minimal.

Going from a gut feeling, I think the new underwear is not 100% but may have lopped off 80% of the strength.

I can't tell but today a number of people came close to interact and none gave any look.

I'm not here to sell these things, but just sharing.

Perhaps it's a psychological thing because I've got no scientific way of testing them, but I continue to feel comfortable/relaxed wearing them.

Even though many of us present with common symptoms (FBO), each of us might suffer from different causes and have unique waste.

Maybe these underpants will not help everyone, but at the moment I'm glad I have a pair.


----------



## Zarkaf

Latex shorts really works ???????


----------



## DEAD

DON'T BUY THEM...... I DID NOT SEE ANY DIFFERENCE.......... DON'T WASTE MONEY ON BS


----------



## carl100

Common Response said:


> Still too early to crow, but I'm much calmer at the moment.
> 
> Will continue to report.


Hi any updates with these?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Well I need something... have you guys that tried these also tried shreddies? Can you compare them? Which is better? This is all we have no?


----------



## SDSD

i bought a few pairs of these. pretty much like common response's experience if you feel like your gas odors follow you around like cigarette smoke then i think they're pretty good. i had to spend a ~3 hour ride with some strangers in a cramped backseat. the anxiety just made it a war zone in my pants. it didnt do anything each time i let one loose. but once i got out of the car, i felt like i didnt have this ranking smelling cloud following me like it usually does.


----------



## carl100

I have used them today for the first time and not 100% sure how effective they are. I think they do improve the situation but need to keep trying them for another few days. I think they do make you feel a little more relaxed using them though. Im thinking about buying another pair and using two at once to see what happens. Pity there arent any suppliers in the UK though to get them quickly. Also going to have to learn how to hand wash them as all the washing instructions are in Japanese, some fun nights ahead!!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

SDSD said:


> i bought a few pairs of these. pretty much like common response's experience if you feel like your gas odors follow you around like cigarette smoke then i think they're pretty good. i had to spend a ~3 hour ride with some strangers in a cramped backseat. the anxiety just made it a war zone in my pants. it didnt do anything each time i let one loose. but once i got out of the car, i felt like i didnt have this ranking smelling cloud following me like it usually does.


So when you farted the underwear didn't filter anything?

Could we please get anyone who's tried both DEOEST and shreddies to tell us which are better?


----------



## carl100

I have tried them both and I think they are both really for people who just fart normally. I wear two deoest underwear at the same time and maybe it helps mentally, but think my reduction in smell is mainly due to diet and probiotics. I'm going to try using a deoest and shreddies together and see if I notice any difference. The only problem is it can feel bit tight round your waist if your wearing it all day.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Hmm... that's basically the opposite of what SDSD said...


----------



## shoib_dawarr

Hi!

I wear it(deoest underwear) yesterday for hole day but unfortunately it doesn't work for me even one percent just waste of money and confidence . I am constrained to say that the underwear is just a fake .


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Which one?


----------



## simon_says84

I tried both shreddies and Deoest underwear and Deoest are working well for me. When I wear the Deoest deodorizing underwear, I can feel free to fart even if there is people around me and nobody will notice the smell.

It has really been a relief for me since I am wearing those !


----------



## MaximilianKohler

So you think Doest are better than shreddies?


----------



## westr

simon_says84 said:


> I tried both shreddies and Deoest underwear and Deoest are working well for me. When I wear the Deoest deodorizing underwear, I can feel free to fart even if there is people around me and nobody will notice the smell.
> 
> It has really been a relief for me since I am wearing those !


hmm 3 posts made on this forum all about doest underwear, i think ill make a thread called "doest underwear doesnt work" and get the moderators to make it a sticky.


----------



## simon_says84

It has worked well for me, that's it !

Farting has been a real issue for me for years, so obviously, now that I found a solution that works for me, I am trying to let other people know because it could help them too.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

BS! You're posting about it because you're trying to sell them from your website at double the price.

I agree with westr. I bought the deoest underwear for $43 from the Japanese rakuten site/store and they really don't work at all. Simon_says84 is selling them on his site for $70 (the two figures - $43 & $70 both include shipping costs).


----------

